# Your favorite lyrics



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

What are your favorite lyrics right now? FIND THEM AND TYPE THEM SO YOU DON'T FUCK UP THE FORMAT. Mkay.

Please post song + lyric/s.

_Look lady, I'm homeless, I'm crazy/I'm so hopeless I'm suicidal daily/If you and I can't coexist let's fake it/cuz I ain't got the energy it takes for this relationship/I'm waiting for a city bus to flatten me_ 
The Waitress by Atmosphere 

_He'll dance to your beat and steal your heart/and smile with those teeth and tear you apart/Hounds on the hills, don't stop for breath/You'll wear yourself out till there's nothing left/run rabbit run, as fast as you can, don't look back_
Run Rabbit Run by The Hoosiers

_When I showed up and he was there/I did my best to grin and bear/and took the stairs but didn't stop at the street/and as we speak I'm going down_
Think Twice by Eve 6


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

_I'm on the pursuit of happiness and I know
Everything that shines aint always gonna' be gold, hey
I'll be fine, once I get it
I'll be good_
- Pursuit of Happiness by Kid Cudi

_I once was a kid all I had was a dream
Mo' money mo problems, when I get it imma pile it up, now I'm dope Wonderbread we can toast
So fresh how we flow, everybody get their style from us
I once was a kid with the other little kids, now I'm rippin' up shows and 'em fans goin' wild with us
Tell mommy I'm sorry, this life is a party
I'm never growing up_
- Opposite of Adults by Chiddy Bang

_I say hey, I be gone today, but I'll be back from around the way
It seems like everywhere I go, the more I see the less I know
But I know one thing, that I love you
I love you, I love you, I love you_
- Say Hey by Michael Franti


----------



## Cam (Sep 10, 2010)

Everyone is so full of shit
Born and raised by hypocrites
Hearts recycled but never saved
From the cradle to the grave
We are the kids of war and peace
From Anaheim to the middle east
We are the stories and disciples
Of the Jesus of suburbia

Jesus of suburbia ~ Green day

Im getting that whole thing tattooed on my back


----------



## SAINT103 (Sep 10, 2010)

Politicians bathing in their greed
No idea on how to be all they can be
Have you no honor
Have you no soul
What is it they fight for, do you even really know?
Have you no backbone
Have you no spine
What ever happened to, no one gets left behind?

No One Gets Left Behind by Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 10, 2010)

"Gotta Live Like Your Dying"

- Kris Allen


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 10, 2010)

"You can blow out a candle, but you can't blow out a fire. Once the flame begins to catch, the wind will blow it higher."
Peter Gabriel - Biko


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 10, 2010)

"I just couldn't take anymore shit
So with a swing of my knife her stomach was split
Putrid bile and guts all over the floor
Couldn't help but laugh at this vision of gore"

- Disembowel, Autopsy


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 10, 2010)

An open book a will of life
A Gathering of sorts, strings pull the chord
Contusions unfold beneath the dermal layers
Silence uplifts the structure
Nailed and fixed, An ornament to the cause
A slave to his will, Reconstructed to uphold
I will be reborn, Lives ripped and torn
An abomination reborn
Inconceivable power unleashed, Pure evil set forth
To crush the skulls of many and bend the will of the unknowing
Sins of his will, Strings pull the chord
Forced upon you, Absorbs into me sins reborn
Strings of his will, Strings pull the chord
Forced upon you, Absorbs into me sins reborn
Bow down before me, Heed my call
Restitution of all sins
Bow down before me, Heed my call
Be delivered through me

"Abomination Reborn" by Suffocation


----------



## Stawks (Sep 10, 2010)

Hats off to the new age hairstyle made of bones
Hats off to use those hats as megaphones
Speak softly drive a Sherman tank
Laugh hard it's a long way to the bank


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 10, 2010)

"I'm the hero of this story" 
Hero- Regina Spektor


----------



## Takun (Sep 10, 2010)

Saying hi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I was driving doing nothing on the shores of Great Salt Lake
When they put it on the air I put it in the hammer lane
I soon forgot myself and I forgot about the brake
I forgot about all laws and i forgot about the rain
They were talking on the 9 and all across the amy band
Across the road they were turning around and headed south with me
It got so crowded on the road I started driving in the sand
My head was feeling scared but my heart was feeling free
The desert turned to mud it seems that everybody heard
Everybody was remembering to forget they had the chills
And I heard the voices on a broadcast from up on the bird
They were getting interviewed by some Goodman whose name was Bill
I'm almost there to Vegas where they're puttin' on a show
They've come so far I've lived this long at least I must just go and say
hello~                                                                  

Pixies - The Happening

This part: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWNm1ZF8wwg#t=2m38s


 Send "The Happening" Ringtone to your Cell


----------



## Slyck (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Charley I'm pregnant, and living on 9th Street right above a dirty bookstore off Cuclid Avenue and I stopped taking dope and I quit drinking whiskey with my old man plays the trombone and works out at the track.

And he says that he loves me even though its not his baby and he says that he'll raise him up like he would his own son and he gave me a ring that was worn by his mother and he takes me out dancin' every Saturday night.

And hey Charley I think about you everytime I pass a fillin' station on account of all the grease you used to wear in your hair, and I still have that record of little anthony & the imperials but someone stole my record player now how do you like that?

Hey Charley I almost went crazy after Mario got busted so I went back to Omaha to live with my folks, but everyone I used to  know was either dead or in prison so I came back in Minneapolis this time I think I'm gonna stay.

Hey Charley I think I'm happy for the first time since my accident and I wish I had all the money that we used to spend on dope I'd buy me a used car lot and I wouldn't sell any of em I'd just drive a different car every day depending on how I feel.

Hey Charley for chrissakes do you want to know he truth of it? I don't have a husband he don't play the trombone and I need to borrow money to pay this lawyer and Charley, hey I'll be eligible for parole come valentines day.

Tom Waits' "Christmas Card from a Hooker in Minneapolis"

You've got to admire, as many have pointed out, how it goes from a lighthearted, almost comical, story about some whore to a grabbing tale of the hardships of such street life.

Now try and top that.


----------



## Machine (Sep 11, 2010)

Whatever you say it's alright
Whatever you do it's all good
Whatever you say it's alright

Silence is not the way
We need to talk about it
If Heaven is on the way
If Heaven is on the way...

--_Letting the Cables Sleep, _Bush


----------



## Lobar (Sep 11, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Now try and top that.



Captain Beefheart - Pena

[yt]gb5cl1Rvf6E[/yt]

Pena
Her little head clinking
Like a barrel of red velvet balls
Full past noise
Treats filled 'er eyes
Turning them yellow like enamel coated tacks
Soft like butter hard not t' pour
Out enjoying the sun while sitting on
A turned on waffle iron
Smoke billowing up from between her legs
Made me vomit beautifully
'n crush a chandelier
Fall on my stomach 'n view her
From a thousand happened facets
Liquid red salt ran over crystals
I later band-aided the area
Sighed
Oh well it was worth it
Pena pleased but sore from sitting
Chose t' stub 'er toe
'n view the white pulps horribly large
In their red pockets
"I'm tired of playing baby," she explained
'n out of a blue felt box let escape
One yellow butterfly the same size
Its droppings were tiny green phosphorus worms
That moved in tuck 'n rolls that clacked
'n whispered in their confinement
Three little burnt scotch taped windows
Several yards away
Mouths open t' tongues that vibrated
'n lost saliva
Pena exclaimed, "That's the raspberries!"


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 11, 2010)

Dark Tranquillity : The Mundane and the Magic

Seeing through these dreamless eyes
Blind buildings storm through the sky
Silhouettes this dividing world
Guarding the eternal secrets

Where is the flame to haunt you,
And who do you answer to?
My lies are always wishes
Lies that make me 
See beyond the rational
Accept the fate that nothing is meant to be
Be the least connected
Stay true to the last original

Apply layers to reality
Things only you can see
Add a beat to normality
To tap the core of insanity

I let my dreams cross over
To days of endless grey
If I could merge the mundane and the magic
We'd forge the new unknown
I let my dreams crossover
To nothingness and back again
If I could merge the mundane and the magic
Where is the dark I came to find? 

In light of days as time will find you
Memories will never let you get closer
The silent sighs
The useless company
Wish for darkness and death again

In the face of ignorance and fear
I cast it right back
Some things were never there to begin with
Objectivities you denied

Apply layers to reality
Things only you can see
Add a beat to normality
To tap the core of insanity

I let my dreams cross over
To days of endless grey
If I could merge the mundane and the magic
We'd forge the new unknown
I let my dreams crossover
To nothingness and back again
If I could merge the mundane and the magic
Where is the dark I came to find?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 11, 2010)

_Masturbate to kill myself
_Blasphemer, by Sodom

_Every virgin needs a rape_
Reaper, by Bathory
_
Kill the chinks, Kill the spics
Compensate for your small dick
Kill the ******* kill the jews
Why not kill the guineas too
Kill yourself you fucking dick
Your rhetoric is pure bullshit
No more neo-nazi, red neck
Burning crosses fuckin prick

School bus
You got by A

It's the closest you'll ever get to learning._
Skool Bus, by S.O.D.

Um... yeah.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 12, 2010)

Baby you could do a whole lot better
But you could definitely do a whole lot worse
How can I even try to do better
If you won't give me a chance to be better first

-- Reel Big Fish, "Average Man"


When you're on a golden sea
You don't need no memory
Just a place to call your own
As we drift into the zone

On an island in the sun
We'll be playin' and havin' fun
And it makes me feel so fine
I can't control my brain

-- Weezer, "Island in the Sky"


Unaware, I have been unfair
I've been unfit for blessings from above
But even I can see the sacrifice you made for me
To show that I have never been unloved

-- Michael W. Smith, "Never Been Unloved"
(that there's the most heartbreaking line I've ever heard, "I've been unfit for blessings from above")


Homina budda budda budda
Homina budda boo
Homina budda budda budda
Homina budda boo

Olley olley olley olley hee-hee-hee hee hee heeee
Olley olley olley olley oxen free hee hee hee

-- The Neverhood, "Olley Oxen Free"


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 14, 2010)

the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny
-by lemondemon

Old Godzilla was hoppin' around, 
Tokyo City lika a big playground, 
When suddenly Batman burst from the shade, 
And hit Godzilla with a bat grenade, 
Godzilla got pissed and began to attack, 
But didn't expect to be blocked by Shaq, 
Who proceeded to open up a can of Shaq Fu, 
When Aaron Carter came out of the blue, 
And he started beating up Shaquille O'Neal, 
Then they both got flattened by the Batmobile, 
But before he could make it back to the Batcave, 
Abraham Lincoln popped out of his grave, 
And took an AK-47out from under his hat, 
And blew Batman away with a rat-a-tat-tat, 
But he ran out of bullets and he ran away, 
Because Optimus Prime came to save the day! 

This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny! 
Good guys, bad guys and explosions, 
As far as the eye can see, 
And only one will survive, 
I wonder who it will be. 
This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny.

Godzilla took a bite out of Optimus Prime, 
Like Scruff McGruff took a bite out of crime, 
Then Shaq came back covered in a tire track, 
But Jackie Chan jumped out and landed on his back, 
And Batman was injured and trying to get steady, 
When Abraham Lincoln came back with a machete, 
But suddenly something caught his leg and he tripped, 
Idianna Jones took him out with his whip, 
Then he saw Godzilla sneaking up from behind, 
And he reached for his gun which he just couldn't find, 
Because Batman stole it, and he shot nd he missed, 
And Jackie Chan deflected it with his fist, 
Then he jumped in the air and he did a somersault, 
While Abraham Lincoln tried to polevault, 
Onto Optimus Prime, but the collided in the air, 
Then they both got hit by a Care Bear Stare, 

This is the ultimate showdown, of ultimate destiny! 
Good guys, bad guys and explosions, 
As far as the eye can see, 
and only one will survive, 
I wonder who it will be, 
This is the ultimate showdown.

Angels sang out, 
in immaculate chorus, 
Down from the heavens, 
Descended Chuck Norris, 
Who delivered a kick, 
Which could shatter bones,
Into the crotch, 
Of Indiana Jones, 
Who fell over on the ground, 
Writhing in pain, 
As Batman changed back, 
Into Bruce Wayne, 
But Chuck saw through, 
His clever disguise, 
And he crushed Batman's head, 
In between his thighs.

Then Gandalf the Grey, 
And Gandalf the White, 
The Monty Python and the Holy Grail's Black Knight, 
And Benilo Mussolini, 
And the Blue Meanie, 
And Cowboy Curtis, 
And Jambi the Genie, 
Robocop, 
The Terminator, 
Captain Kirk, 
And Darth Vader, 
Lo Pan, 
Superman, 
Every single Power Ranger, 
Bill S. Prestorf, 
And Theadore Logan, 
Spock, 
The Rock, 
Doc Ock, 
And Hulk Hogan
All came out of nowhere lightning fast, 
And they kicked Chuck Norris in his cowboy ass, 
It was the bloodiest battle that the world ever saw, 
With civilians looking on in tatal awe, 
The fight raged on for a century, 
Many lives were claimed but eventually, 
The champion stood, 
The rest saw the better, 
Mr. Rogers in a blood stained sweater.

This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny! 
Good guys, bad guys and explosions, 
As far as the eye can see, 
And only one will survive, 
I wonder who it will be, 
This is the ultimate showdown! 
(this is the ultimate showdown) 
This is the ultimate showdown! 
(this is the ultimate showdown) 
This is the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny!


----------



## SICK (Sep 25, 2010)

Disturbed: Inderstructible

Indestructible
Determination that is incorruptible
From the other side, a terror to behold
Annihilation will be unavoidable

Every broken enemy will know
That their opponent had to be invincible
Take a last look around while you're alive
I'm an indestructible master of war!


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 26, 2010)

Andre 3000

Those huge baby eyes,  get to running off at the mouth
Tellin' me everything that's on your nasty mind
They say you're malnutrition , in need of vitamin D
And inviting me to that tingle in your spine
I love who you are, love who ya aint,  you're so Anne Frank
Lets hit the attic to hide out for 'bout two weeks
Rick James and no chains and whips, I do suck lips
Till hips jerk and double time the boy next door's a freak
                     Ha Ha

Outkast- So Fresh So Clean

Slow Mo
When the tempo slows up
and creates that new new
He seems alive, though he's feeling blue
The sun is shinin' man he's super cool. Cool

The lonely nights, they fade away
He slips into his white Nikes
He smokes a clip and then he's on the way
To free his mind in search of...
To free his mind in search of...
To free his mind in search of...


Kid Cudi - Day and Night


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 26, 2010)

Ashford lullaby 

_There was a friendly, but naive king
Who wed a very nasty queen
The king was loved but
The queen was feared


She had a secret kept from the king
To rule the kingdom as her own
The king knew not, his bride seemed good
as gold

Til one day srolling in his court
An arrow pierced the kind king's heart
He lost his life and
his lady love_


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 26, 2010)

Because even a blueprint is a gift and a curse 
Because once you get a theory of how the thing works 
Everybody wants the next thing to be like the first 
And I'm not a robot. I'm not a monkey 
I will not dance even if the beat's funky 
Opposite of lazy, far from a punk 
Stop talking and start trying to catch up motherfucker 
Empty Spaces- Linkin Park

I see bullets getting better, biblical weather
And that guy on TV is like a total asshole
Who are you wearing tonight? Celebrity fundraiser, tight!
Black ties making wrongs right, how's your social Band-Aid?

I don't know much,
I don't know too much...
But I know this -
Shit is fucked up!
Stuff Is Messed Up- The Offspring


I'm a product 
Of my environment
Don't blame me, I just work here
But I wanna fuck you!!!!!

My rights are denied by
Those least qualified
Trading profit for pride
But it's okay
Everything's backwards
In americana my way
Americana- The Offspring


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 26, 2010)

_See you drivin' round town with the girl i love, and i'm like "Fuck you!"
I guess the change in my pocket wasn't enough,
I'm like "Fuck you and fuck her too!"
Said if i was richer, i'd still be with ya.
Ain't that some shit?
And though there's pain in my chest, i still wish you the best
with a "Fuck you."_ - "Fuck you!" by Cee Lo Green

_It's cornbread when i'm hungry, corn whiskey when i'm dry,
Greenbacks when i'm hard up and religion when i die._ "Moonshiner" by 2nd Street Rag Stompers

_I'm so happy 'cause today i found my friends. They're in my head.
I'm so ugly. that's okay, 'cause so are you. We've broke our mirrors.
Sunday morning is every day for all i care, and i'm not scared.
Light my candles in a daze 'cause i've found god._ "Lithium" by Nirvana

_"And dance like you're the only one alive."_ "Slime" by Cassandra's Myth

_I'm from the murder capital where we murder for capital.
So you n*ggas change ya attitude 'fore they askin' what happened to you."_ "Lucifer" by Jay-Z

_I believe it's time for me to be famous and out of place.
It's believe it's time for me to move forward when i break through.
This time i'll make you proud to see me over. c'mon, daylight.
Proud of who you raised. Your shelter, your peacefulness.
So this time i'll make you proud.
...
This is not what it is, only baby scars._ "Second and Sebring" by Of Mice & Men

_They said 'hey there girl, tell me whattaya do?'
She said 'nothing but i'm damn sure it's more than you.'
...
She said 'Hey there boy, c'mon over and sit.
Love is when you want a kiss and you get bit.'_ "She's a Genius" by Jet

_I am my own affliction. I am my own disease.
There ain't no drug that they can sell,
There ain't no drug to make me well.
There ain't no drug, there ain't no drug, it's not enough.
The sickness is myself.
I made a mess of me. I wanna get back the rest of me.
I made a mess of me. I wanna spend the rest of my life alive._ "Mess of Me" by Switchfoot

_You don't have to believe me, but the way i, way i see it...
The next time you point a finger, i might have to bend it back or break it, break it off.
Next time you point a finger, i'll point you to the mirror._ "Playing God" by Paramore

_Oh, hell yes i'm a nervous wreck.
Oh, hell yes. the drugs just make me reset.
Knock once for the father, twice for the son
Three times for the holy ghost._ "West Coast Smoker" by Fall Out Boy

more to come later


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 26, 2010)

"This nation under God, will burn itself right to the ground,
put your foot down and smash the ground so hard that it spouts across the world!"


"Witness the Fall" by This Calling

EDIT:  Here's a link to the song, its the first on the playlist, I would post the lyrics, but I don't think they have them on the site


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 26, 2010)

The Promise 


I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. (I promise)
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. (I promise)
But if you wait around a while, I'll make you fall for me,I promise, I promise you I will.


----------



## The DK (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm so happy 'cause today
I found my friends
They're in my head
I'm so ugly, that's okay
'Cause so are you
Broke our mirrors
Sunday morning is everyday
For all I care
And I'm not scared
Light my candles, in a daze
'Cause I've found God

Yeah yeah yeah yeah
Yeah yeah yeah yeah
Yeah yeah yeah yeah
Yeah

I'm so lonely, that's ok
I shaved my head
And I'm not sad
And just maybe
I'm to blame for all I've heard
I'm not sure
I'm so excited
I can't wait to meet you there
And I don't care
I'm so horny, that's okay
My will is good

-Lithium by Nirvana. songs stuck with me since i was 5


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 26, 2010)

_So check your attitude at the front door.
I'm really getting of taking
all of your shit when i'm sober.
I'm thinking that i'd rather be stoned._ "Stoned" by Puddle of Mudd

_She's outta luck and outta hope and outta cigarettes.
Misunderstood with naked pictures on the internet.
Her social deviance is teasin' me, i know what i want.
I really like but i just don't care enough to fool around with love.
Yea, my baby's pretty as a car crash, Sexy as the stinger
of a hornet in your arm. Just another modern swinger
Screamin' "catch me if you can!" with a cigarette in hand and it's love.
Strung out on blow, she doesn't know why she's not feeling good.
Dropped out of school and now she's moving out to hollywood.
Her reckless decadence is taking things a little too far.
And i really gotta really let her know
that i like her but i just don't care enough
to fool around with love.
Yea my baby's pretty as a car crash. Subtle as a splinter.
My baby's smooth as sandpaper, Warm just liked the winter.
Just another mondern swinger screamin'
'Catch me if you can!' with a cigarette in hand, and it's love._ "Modern Swinger" by the Pink Spiders


----------



## Bando (Sep 26, 2010)

Are we so alone,
So distant,
So forgotten,
As we think ourselves to be?

These are our lives
But did they ever even matter?
Are we worth remembering?

These machines feed on the tears 
Of broken lives and dying dreams
We're throwing wrenches in the gears
Our lives will not be lived in vain

When this is all said and done
We spent this life on the run
Judged by the company we keep

"Tip the Scales" by Rise Against


----------



## Icky (Sep 26, 2010)

So I called up the captain,
â€™Please bring me my wineâ€™
He said, â€™We havenâ€™t had that spirit here since nineteen sixty nineâ€™
And still those voices are calling from far away,
Wake you up in the middle of the night
Just to hear them say...

Welcome to the hotel california
Such a lovely place
Such a lovely face
They livinâ€™ it up at the hotel california
What a nice surprise, bring your alibis

Mirrors on the ceiling,
The pink champagne on ice
And she said â€™We are all just prisoners here, of our own deviceâ€™
And in the masterâ€™s chambers,
They gathered for the feast
The stab it with their steely knives,
But they just canâ€™t kill the beast

Last thing I remember, I was
Running for the door
I had to find the passage back
To the place I was before
â€™Relax,â€™ said the night man,
We are programmed to decease.
You can checkout any time you like,
But you can never leave

-"Hotel California", The Eagles.


----------



## Lyoto (Sep 26, 2010)

Wild Boys! Wild Boys! Wild Boys!

Wild Boys!

The wild boys are calling 
On their way back from the fire
In august moon's surrender to 
A dust cloud on the rise
Wild boys fallen far from glory
Reckless and so hungered 
On the razors edge you trail
Because there's murder by the roadside 
In a sore afraid new world

They tried to break us, 
Looks like they'll try again

Wild boys never lose it
Wild boys never chose this way
Wild boys never close your eyes
Wild boys always shine

You got sirens for a welcome 
There's bloodstain for your pain
And your telephone been ringing while 
You're dancing in the rain
Wild boys wonder where is glory
Where is all you angels 
Now the figureheads have fell
And lovers war with arrows over 
Secrets they could tell

They tried to tame you 
Looks like they'll try again

Wild boys never lose it
Wild boys never chose this way
Wild boys never close your eyes
Wild boys always shine 


Duran Duran - Wild Boys


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 26, 2010)

_What a beautiful face
I have found in this place
That is circling all around the sun
What a beautiful dream
That could flash on the screen
In a blink of an eye and be gone from me
Soft and sweet
Let me hold it close and keep it here with me

And one day we will die_ _
And our ashes will fly
From the aeroplane over the sea
But for now we are young
Let us lay in the sun
And count every beautiful thing we can see
Love to be
In the arms of all I'm keeping here with me

What a curious life_ _
We have found here tonight
There is music that sounds from the street
There are lights in the clouds
Anna's ghost all around
Hear her voice as it's rolling and ringing through me
Soft and sweet
How the notes all bend and reach above the trees

Now, how I remember you_ _
How I would push my fingers through your mouth
To make those muscles move
That made your voice so smooth and sweet
And now we keep where we don't know
All secrets sleep in winter clothes
With one you loved so long ago
Now he don't even know his name

What a beautiful face_ _
I have found in this place
That is circling all around the sun
And when we meet on a cloud
I'll be laughing out loud
I'll be laughing with everyone I see
Can't believe
How strange it is to be anything at all
_
*"In The Aeroplane Over The Sea" - Neutral Milk Hotel*_


It's so loud theseï»¿ days - try to remain calm._
_(All those fading whys)_
_Letters that I wrote - words that you forgot._
_(Pearls in shades of grey)_
_I keep fighting time - keep on walking by._
_(All those fading whys)_


*"Sons of Ghosts" - Ef*


_Poke at my iris, why can't I cry about this?
Maybe there is something that you know that I don't?

We adopt a brand new language, communicate through pursed lips,_ _
You try not to put on any sexy clothes or graces.

I might never catch a mouse and present it in my mouth_ _
And make you feel you're with someone who deserves to be with you.

But there's one thing we've got going and it's the only thing worth knowing._ _
It's got lots to do with magnets and the pull of the moon.

Why won't our love keel over as it chokes on a bone?_ _
We can mourn its passing and then bury it in snow.

Or should we kick its cunt in and watch as it dies from bleeding._ _
If you don't want to be with me just say and I will go.

Well we can change our partners this is a progressive dance,_ _
But remember it was me who dragged you up to the sweaty floor.

Well this has been a reel_ _
I've got shin-splints and a stitch from weed
But like a drunken night it's the best bits that are coloured in

Should look through some old photos I adored you in every one of those._ _
If someone took a picture of us now they'd need to be told that we had ever clung and tied a navy knot with arms at night
I'd say she was his sister but she doesn't have his nose.

And now we're unrelated and rid of all the shit we hated,_ _
But I hate when I feel like this and I never hated you.

_*"Poke" - Frightened Rabbit*


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 26, 2010)

_I've been feeling dull as a coat hanger,
pretty as a picture of a patient on a fresh iv,
giddy as a gangbanger with a set of sutures where his magic johnson ought to be.

yes i'll tell you just the thing you need to be the next big thing.
let's start in with a test of your intelligence
and zest for the counter-productive.
up and down and roundabout and out the back
and keep your mouth shut tight.
the lights are staying out but no sweat I've got aim like a mack truck.
guess how many fingers. ok! guess how many more i can fit there
guess right get the toaster but you know, miss, guessing gets you nowhere.

i've been baking cakes for the enemy.
i've been dying to find out the hard way.
ive been taking friends to the alleyway.
two down now but who's counting anyway?

yes I can do everything you need from out of my new SUV.
all my work is guaranteed to last the length of your recovery.
put away those pliers honey, trust me cause I know the options.
how about a nine-month long vacation and a two-foot coffin?

i've been getting up close and intimate.
some close calls but I'm getting into it.
in some states they say you can burn for it,
but ill burn that bridge when i get to it.

it's not a bad thing
to get professional.
it's got a nice ring.
mandy goes to med school.

i've been taking tips from the government.
i've been getting damn good at hiding it.
fifty bucks a month ought to cover it.
two down now but who's gonna notice it?
and if you show up and I am unavailable
my partner brian would love to take care of you.
he is a nice man.
thoroughly reliable.
he's in a rock band.
and he goes to med school..._ "Mandy Goes to Med School" by the Dresden Dolls.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 29, 2010)

She's got a smile that it seems to me
Reminds me of childhood memories
Where everything was as fresh as the bright blue sky
Now and then when I see her face
She takes me away to that special place
And if I stayed too long
I'd probably break down and cry

Oh, sweet child o' mine
Oh, sweet love of mine

She's got eyes of the bluest skies
As if they thought of rain
I hate to look into those eyes
And see an ounce of pain
Her hair reminds me of a warm safe place
Where as a child I'd hide
And pray for the thunder and the rain
To quietly pass me by

Oh, sweet child o' mine
Oh, sweet love of mine

Oh, sweet child o' mine
Oh, sweet love of mine
Oh, sweet child o' mine
Oh, sweet love of mine

Where do we go
Where do we go now
Where do we go
Where do we go
Where do we go now

Where do we go
Sweet child
Where do we go now

Where do we go
Where do we go now
Where do we go
Where do we go now

Where do we go
Where do we go now
Sweet child
Sweet child o' mine


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 29, 2010)

Father wears his Sunday best
Mother's tired she needs a rest
The kids are playing up downstairs
Sister's sighing in her sleep
Brother's got a date to keep
He can't hang around
Our house, in the middle of our street
Our house, in the middle of our ...
Our house it has a crowd
There's always something happening
And it's usually quite loud
Our mum she's so house-proud
Nothing ever slows her down
And a mess is not allowed
Our house, in the middle of our street
Our house, in the middle of our ...
Our house, in the middle of our street
Our house, in the middle of our ...
Something tells you that you've got to get away from it
Father gets up late for work
Mother has to iron his shirt
Then she sends the kids to school
Sees them off with a small kiss
She's the one they're going to miss
In lots of ways
Our house, in the middle of our street
Our house, in the middle of our ...
I remember way back then when everything was true and when
We would have such a very good time such a fine time
Such a happy time
And I remember how we'd play simply waste the day away
Then we'd say nothing would come between us two dreamers
Father wears his Sunday best
Mother's tired she needs a rest
The kids are playing up downstairs
Sister's sighing in her sleep
Brother's got a date to keep
He can't hang around
Our house, in the middle of our street
Our house, in the middle of our street
Our house, in the middle of our street
Our house, in the middle of our ...
Our house, was our castle and our keep
Our house, in the middle of our street
Our house, that was where we used to sleep
Our house, in the middle of our street
Our house, in the middle of our street
...


----------



## Branch (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a breather mail receiver
And I don't know where I stand
Not since someone informed me
That my house was built on sand
And it's not the earth beneath me
It's just the concept of the land

And I'm standing on the corner
When the buildings they all fell
If you blink once you're a goner
Everything just goes pell-mell

It's a real hard sell
My conceptual hell
Not even good for kindling
When the buildings they all fell

I'm a breather mail receiver
Bottom feader just getting by
And you know it's all just par for the course
But you blame it on some non-existent force
Oh yeah, of course
You know you can't ride the concept of the horse
But still I try

In a cartoon desert landscape
With a pair of ACME jetskates
Focused on my destination
I seem to have forgot my station
Now it's time to face the nation

And I'm riding to meet you
On a brown gray speckled mare
But there's something that unnerves me
Like I'm riding on thin air
These few doubts disserve me
Thinking no one really cares
And I'm jumping over fences
On this obstacle course
But it seems I'm getting nowhere
On the concept of the horse

It's a real hard sell
My conceptual hell
Not even good for kindling
When the buildings they all fell

I'm a breather
Bottom feader
How many liters
Must I imbibe
And you know it's all just par for the course
But you blame it on some non-existent force
Oh yeah, of course
You know you can't ride the concept of the horse
But still I try

Adrew Bird, ftw, children.


----------



## Zerig (Oct 1, 2010)

Gallons Of Rubbing Alcohol Flow Through The Strip-Nirvana

It hurts when you have to press that dull little thing
That you're only supposed to use once and then discard
Where do you put it? 
In the garbage can, my honest friend
My shyness pet her flow

She's only been five months late
Even though we haven't had sex for a week

A meal a day, a meal, I say
And my heart's made my ...

Somebody else already used the word aurora-borealis
She was tied up in chains, and Sam had helped her in the freezer

She's only five weeks late, but I haven't had a date forever 
Ever, ever, forever!

I wish I had more opportunities
More chances to remember some things
So I couldn't have so much pressure on my ...
On my...um...head

We'd have so much more diversity
And so much more input, so much more creative flow
If we had someone in school, a GIT

GIT...geeks in town
Ha, come on Dave, think of one
Girls in trouble
It should be GIC, geeks with charvels
No, GWC
Fuck man, this is a waste of time

One more solo? Yeahhh! Yeahhh!

You're personally responsible for...
The entire strip to be washed away 
Cleansed ... as if gallons of, um, rubbing alcohol
Flowed through the strip and were set on fire

It didn't just singe the hair, it made it straight.
And then Perry Ellis came along with his broom and his...silk
And he erected a beautiful city 
A city of stars


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 1, 2010)

*Romaji*
Bang bang bang bang! Banguuu Damashii! Tatakau kokoro kougetsu hodo ni!
Bang bang bang bang! Banguuu Damashii! Kienai honou yama kudaku hodo ni!
Shinjiru kokoro, kayagaku taiyou, atsuku moeagare! 
Hikari wo koeta ryu to nare! BURNING BANG!

bang bang bang bang bang bang! bang bang bang bang bang bang! bang bang bang bang bang bang! bang bang bang bang bang bang!
kondo wa yoru no otte hayaku sunzen! Atouteki na ryu de, uchikaeseru no ka?
guard wo katamete tatakau chance! Reisei ni shouri wo tonau AITE GA NIKUI!
sore ga doushi-ta!? akirameru nante rashikunai ze! seigi no e wo egaita shouri! naitetemo haiagare!
BANG BANG BANG BANG! KIMI GA URAMASHII!!!! Yasei no kokoro hachikireru hodo ni!
DAN DAN DAN DAN! (YEY!) dynamite tamashii! samenai kakka to shibireru daichi!!!
Yami ni mo, Ame ni mo Yurenai nai chikara! koko ni, te no naka ni! taenai yami wo uchikudake! SUPER CRASH!

*Rough English*
Bang Bang Bang Bang! The spirit of bang! Let your fighting spirit shine like the bright moon!
Bang Bang Bang Bang! The spirit of bang! Like the fierce flame that can crush mountains!
your belief, your heart, the brightly burning sun, flare them up!
Become a dragon that's faster than light! BURNING BANG!

bang bang bang bang bang bang! bang bang bang bang bang bang! bang bang bang bang bang bang! bang bang bang bang bang bang!

Now your foes are suddenly before your eyes. Can you overcome them with your overwhelming dragon?
Its your chance to raise your guard and fight! I hate people who proclaim their victory so calmly!
What about it!? It's not like you to give up so quickly! My victory will proclaim justice! Quit crying and rise up!
BANG BANG BANG BANG! I am so envious of you! So much that my primal spirit is going to burst!
DAN DAN DAN DAN! YAY! A dynamite spirit! The burning ground shakes!
Not darkness, nor rain, can waver this power that I have! That I have right her in my hands! It will break through the endless darkness! SUPER CRASH!

*Bang install - BlazBlue OST*

Corny as fuck yet it works so well.


----------



## Citrakayah (Oct 1, 2010)

Andrew Jackson Jihad- Bells and Whistles.

I have often wondered if a pregnant woman is decapitated
Will the baby survive? Will the baby survive?
And I have also wondered if that baby lives his life
What kind of life will that baby lead
And will the baby ever be happy?
His heart will be bloated and swollen
Just like his soul
Too big to fit in his body

And I donâ€™t think that I can take it
And I donâ€™t think that you can take it
And I know that he sure as hell canâ€™t take it
So we all go
So we all go
So we all go â€˜WOAH!â€™


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 2, 2010)

_You wanna run your mouth?
You better find something new to say,
'cause, kid, i've heard it all before.
You're such a rockstar.
What's with the attitude?
Man, i had attitude before i ever did good.
...
All the best taste in the whole damn place
But i've had it up to here with this crowd.
I'm leaving now.
Let's go right now.
And you've got the most grace in this whole damn place.
If you wanna disappear, let's make a clear break right now.
So just move like you're gonna die soon.
I am misunderstood,
But i ain't always good.
I won't apologize.
Fuck hollywood.
But, yo, i'm kinda soft.
I root for underdogs.
If i fall tomorrow, i still know where i came from..._ "Move Like You're Gonna Die" - Cobra Starship


----------



## Riley (Oct 3, 2010)

Maybe I'm A Lion, by The Black Mages:

"Maybe I'm a lion."
Then the rest of the song is entirely instrumental.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 4, 2010)

My favorites are
Bonnie Tylers Total Eclipse of the Heart
Queen Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Jw (Oct 4, 2010)

Pearls and swine, bereft of me.
Long and weary, my road has been
I was lost in the city
Alone in the hills
No sorrow or pity
For leaving I feel

I am not your rolling wheels.
I am the highway.
I am not your carpet ride.
I am the sky.

Friends and liars don't wait for me
Cause I'll get on all by myself
I've put millions of miles
Under my heels
And still too close 
to you I feel, yeah, 

I am not your rolling wheels
I am the highway
I am not your carpet ride
I am the sky
I am not your blowing wind
I am the sky here
I am not your automn moon
I am the night
The night

^"I Am the Highway" by Audiosalve
--------------------------------------------------------
Hello 
I've waited here for you 
Everlong 

Tonight 
I throw myself into 
And out of the red, out of her head she sang 

Come down 
And waste away with me 
Down with me 

Slow how 
You wanted it to be 
I'm over my head, out of her head she sang 
Chorus- 

And I wonder 
When I sing along with you 
If everything could ever feel this real forever 
If anything could ever be this good again 

The only thing I'll ever ask of you 
You've got to promise not to stop when I say when 
She sang 

Breathe out 
So I could breathe you in 
Hold you in 

And now 
I know you've always been 
Out of your head, out of my head I sang 
Chorus- 

And I wonder 
When I sing along with you 
If everything could ever feel this real forever 
If anything could ever be this good again 

The only thing I'll ever ask of you 
You've got to promise not to stop when I say when 
She sang 
Chorus- 

And I wonder 
If everything could ever feel this real forever 
If anything could ever be this good again 

The only thing I'll ever ask of you 
You've got to promise not to stop when I say when 
She sang 

^"Everlong" by Foo Fighters

Likewise, there are a few songs that slip my mind until I hear them on shuffle on my music player.


----------



## Altamont (Oct 4, 2010)

Death Cab for Cutie
"I Was Once a Loyal Lover"

_Will I have learned so very little
When these bones are old and brittle?
I wait to talk when I should listen
And cloud mistakes with false revisions

All my friends are forward-thinking
Getting hitched and quitting drinking
And I can feel them pulling away
As I'm resigned to stay the same

And you can't even begin to know
How many times I've told myself "I told you so"

I was once a loyal lover
Whose lips did never seek another's
But now each love's more like a match
A blinding spark that burns out fast

And they all conclude with the same sentence:
"I've never met someone more self-centered
Who thinks that life with a nice girl's like
Waiting for a bus to work"

And you can't even begin to know
How many times I've told myself "I told you so"
And you can't even begin to believe
There's so many bridges engulfed in flames behind me

If you deem it so
Just cut the cord and go
You'll be fine
There's plenty of hills to climb

You can't even begin to know
How many times I've told myself "I told you so"
And you can't even begin to believe
There's so many bridges engulfed in flames behind me_


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 5, 2010)

Hush; may I ask you all for silence? 
The dreamer is still asleep 
May the goddess keep us from single vision 
And Newton's sleep 
   The dreamer is still asleep 
The dreamer is still asleep 
He's inventing landscapes in their magnetic field 
Working out a means of escape 
We'll cut across the crop circles 
   The seer says no 
Not much time left for these escape attempts 
Look at it this way 
In ten years' time 
Who'll care? Who'll even remember? 
One dies like that, deep within it 
Almost inside it 
It's there for a reason 
   I'll give you my old address 
And take that little book 
To tear and cut the paper 
   The beginning is also the end 
Time defines it, time defines it 
It will end 
Like close friendship 
Nothing could be further 
We forget the space between people and things 
Is empty 
We forget, and don't notice the loss 
   Crossing into venerable degeneration 
Such radiant pollution 
The god with the silver hand surveys this vast contamination 
The dreamer is still dreaming 
The dreamer is still dreaming 
   In the heart of your heart 
Your eye remains 
Is that hurt you? Is that blister you call loveless? 
Your whole life is a cold slow shock 
Your whole life is a cold slow shock 
   Take all your time 
Track the shabby shadow down 
Through hissy mists of history 
   The dreamer is still dreaming 
The dreamer is still dreaming 
   Hush; may I ask you all for silence? 
Will he wake in time to catch the sunset? 
Hush; may I ask you all for silent? 
May I ask you all for silent? 



"the dreamer is still asleep" by coil


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 5, 2010)

The full moon is rising over the moor
And I know it will come back to haunt me again

Can you hear it the calling of the moon
It is reaching for me now
It's a primal rage building up in me
Cannot stop it to break free

And in its white light there are voices telling me
To kill and eat is my destiny
Just when I thought that I had found my place in life
The full moon fever strikes again

Bloodline deceiver this is my call
I am the blazing full moon
Bloodline deceiver I gaze from above
I bring the madness that makes your blood boil

[Chorus:]
Hearts set aflame by the spell of the full moon
A circle of fire that burns in the night
Cannot be stopped it's the curse of werewolf
A child of the night that howl to the moon

I can feel it growing strong the wolf inside of me
Is trying to break free

I have lost myself to lycanthropic rage
I feel the wolf inside of me
No more a man I am the beast is in control
The reign of terror have begun

Bloodline deceiver this is my call
I am the blazing full moon
Bloodline deceiver I gaze from above
I bring the madness that makes your blood boil

[Repeat chorus]

She put a spell on me!
The gypsy girl is laughing she's dancing in the dark
Will this all be forever or will I one day be set free

Bloodline deceiver this is my call
I am the blazing full moon
Bloodline deceiver I gaze from above
I bring the madness that makes your blood boil

[Repeat chorus]

Hear the beckon of the bloodline calling
Hear the calling of the blood inside of you

As I stand in wait of dawning my transformation have begun
In the rain my flesh is changing turning back to what I was


----------



## iceroadlion (Oct 11, 2010)

"Steam" by Peter Gabriel 

Stand Back!
Stand Back!

What are those dogs doing sniffing at my feet
They're on to something, picking up
Picking up this heat, this heat

[Chorus 1:]
Give me steam
And how you feel to make it real
Real as anything you've seen
Get a life with this dreamer's dream

You know your culture from your trash
You know your plastic from your cash
When I lose sight of the track
You know the way back
But I know you

You know your stripper from your paint
You know your sinner from your saint
Whenever heaven's doors are shut
You kick them open but
I know you

[Chorus 2:]
Give me steam
And how you feel to make it real
Real as any place you've been
Get a life with the dreamer's dream

Stand back!
Stand back!
Can't you see I've lost control I'm getting indiscreet
You're moving in so close 'til I'm picking up
Picking up this heat, this heat

[Chorus 1]

You know your green from your red
You know the quick from the dead
So much better than the rest
You think you've been blessed
But I know you

You know your ladder from your snake
You know the throttle from the brake
You know your straight line from a curve
You've got a lot of nerve
But I know you

[Chorus 2]

Everybody nosedive
Hold your breath, count to five
Backslap, boobytrap,
Cover it up in bubblewrap
Room shake, earthquake
Find a way to stay awake
It's going to blow, it's going to break
This is more than I can take

Oh yeah, I need steam
Feel the steam all around me
Ah you're turning up the heat
When I start to dream aloud
See you move your hands and feet
Won't you step into this cloud of steam
This steam

[Chorus 1]

Help me yeah
Ready to steam out the log jam
Stir crazy from the freezer to the boil
Water's bubbling, it's b..b..b..bubbling
bubbling [x4]
like it's coming to a boil
Give me steam, lady
Give me steam around me now
Aah coming alive [x2]
Said give me some steam


----------



## Bambi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Green Day - Longview*

Sit around and watch the tube, but nothing's on;
Change the channels for an hour or two;
Twiddle my thumbs just for a bit;
I'm sick of all the same old shit;
In a house with unlocked doors;
And I'm f*cking lazy!

Bite my lip and close my eyes;
Take me away to paradise!
I'm so damn bored, I'm going blind;
And I smell like shit!

Peel me off this velcro seat, and get me moving;
I sure as hell can't do it by myself;
I'm feeling like a DOG IN HEAT;
Barred indoors from the summer street;
I locked the door to MY OWN CELL;
And I lost the key!

Bite my lip, and close my eyes;
Take me away to paradise!
I'm so damn bored, I'm going blind;
And I smell like shit!

I GOT NO MOTIVATION!
WHERE IS MY MOTIVATION?
NO TIME FOR THE MOTIVATION!
SMOKING MY INSPIRATION!

Sit around and watch the phone, but no one's calling;
Call me pathetic, call me what you will.
My mother says to get a job;
but she don't like the one she's got.
When masturbation's lost its fun,
you're fucking lazy!

Bite my lip and close my eyes,
Take me away to paradise!
I'm so damn BORED,
I'm going blind;
and loneliness has to suffice!
Bite my lip, and close my eyes;
I was slipping away to paradise!
Some say,"Quit, or I'll go blind."
But it's just a myth!


----------



## NythWolf (Oct 14, 2010)

the GazettE
Translation The Invisible Wall 	

Pig is that soaked in soup of crime
Is it a pain of the children whom you murdered
Hate yourself

In the maze without an end...
Why do you still breathe?

The picture in which the truth coils up below the rubble
Is the deepest of all
[The invisible wall]
The facial in expressiveness
In which isolation, hatred, jealousy, anxiety
And nothingness bloom is the heaviest of all
[The invisible wall]

The blue sky that seemed to be absurd
Concealed a terrible spectacle

In the maze without an end...
Drowning in our faults
In the maze without an end...
Why do you still breathe?

Sorrow made you
In the bottom of the dark sea
Sorrow made you
Keep on recompensing it...And die

Pig is that soaked in soup of crime
In the maze without an end...

"Hate yourself"
Drowning in our faults
In the maze without an end...
"Hate yourself"
Why do you still breathe?

Sorrow made you
In the bottom of the dark sea
Sorrow made you
A lonely parade that doesn't even know about love

Sorrow made you
In the maze without an end...
Why do you still breathe?

http://youtu.be/s3KyFswij8E


----------



## Stawks (Oct 14, 2010)

YOU WILL ALWAYS BE A LOSER
YOU WILL ALWAYS BE A LOSER
YOU WILL ALWAYS BE A LOSER
YOU WILL ALWAYS BE A LOSER, AND THAT'S OK!


----------



## Oovie (Oct 14, 2010)

I see trees of green, red roses too 
I see them bloom for me and you 
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world 

I see skies of blue and clouds of white 
The bright blessed day, the dark sacred night 
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world 

The colours of the rainbow, so pretty in the sky 
Are also on the faces of people going by 
I see friends shakin' hands, sayin' "How do you do?" 
They're really saying "I love you" 

I hear babies cryin', I watch them grow 
They'll learn much more than I'll ever know 
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world 
Yes, I think to myself, what a wonderful world 

Oh yeah!

What A Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 14, 2010)

Do Me More 

Un deux trois 

Did the sweet scent lead you here? 
Did you get lost following a trail of bread crumbs? 
You've been eyeing it 
You wanna know what's in the box? 
A rich one? A cheap one? 

You say you wanna stay a shy boy, but are you? 
You want it; it's written all over your face 
Quiet footsteps 
Your mission's 
Pretty dangerous 
But I'll be there 
You don't have to worry no more 

Dangling in the air 
Are we flyin'? 
What do you want to do? 
It gets deeper in the dream world 
Deep hypnosis 
Your little finger 
On my damp skin leads to... 

You close your eyes, but the fantasy doesn't disappear 
The boundary between dream and reality is vague 
The bass line is your guide to this world 
Sparkling mysteriously, R & me 
You pretend to be lost, but you want me more 
Over and over, feel that you love me more 
In a candy castle you wanna give me more, more, more 
Do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more 

Your red shinin' lips like a queen butterfly 
I don't dislike a bold invitation 
If you wanna know deeper, then here's a question 
Answer me: how you feel good? 
"I feel good" 

Unconsciously longing for the highest grade 
Cleaner and more certain than anything 
The time's just right 
Your expression's excited 
You're already poisoned 
You don't have to cry 
Any more than this, right? 

A red balloon 
Floating, you say 
"You first" 
It gets deeper in the dream world 
A dangerous fate 
Above your gaze 
If you open the door you see there... 

You close your eyes, but the fantasy doesn't disappear 
The boundary between dream and reality is vague 
The bass line is your guide to this world 
Sparkling mysteriously, R & me 
You pretend to be lost, but you want me more 
Over and over, feel that you love me more 
In a candy castle you wanna give me more, more, more 
Do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more 

The line that surfaces is sexier than tonight's moon 
Your eyes follow the faint incense ahead 
(C'mon) 

This world is like a maze 
Every way that you choose 
Which is right? (Hey?) 
All the answers are on your mind, come on 
We're still going, gonna kick the floor (yeah) 
If you hate it all, then 
Why not be someone else? 
'Cause this is a special dreamin' world 

You close your eyes, but the fantasy doesn't disappear 
The boundary between dream and reality is vague 
The bass line is your guide to this world 
Sparkling mysteriously, R & me 
You pretend to be lost, but you want me more 
Over and over, feel that you love me more 
In a candy castle you wanna give me more, more, more 
Do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more 
It's deeper, sweeter, do me more


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 14, 2010)

*Renard - Sam* (Intensive Care Unit EP: extended and remastered)

You have selected Microsoft Sam as the computer's default voice.

You have selected Microsoft Sam as the computer's default voice.
Why don't we have a chat today, young girls and boys?
I can say whatever you want me to.
We can do whatever you want to do.

My name is Sam, but i'm just a doll,
living in your screen.
Day by day.
What does this life mean?

You have selected Microsoft Sam as the computer's default voice.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 14, 2010)

Ahhh...sweet youth 
The joys of becoming a teenage prostitute 
Or in my case a blood-crazed gladiator 
Til I got stuck on this planet and got hooked 
on the weed and the crack and the booze and the pills and the speed 
And the sex and the mud and blood and the shit 
Let's go hit the 
Nitro-burning funny bong 
Just one hit, your life goes wrong 
Nitro-burning funny bong 
Another stupid stoner song 
Fat and lame 
The claws have been clipped and the tigers been tamed 
By a bong, and a schlong 
Yes now we have all seen how games can go wrong 
My brains filled with bees and my cock is diseased 
Laden with pus it hangs well past my knees 
A swarm of narcotics could get me through this 
My manager's gonna be pissed 
Let's go hit the 
Nitro-burning funny bong 
Just one hit, your life goes wrong 
Nitro-burning funny bong 
Another stupid stoner song 
Oh, can you take it 
Yeah, do a monster
Oh, can you deal with it? 
We won't respect you unless you get high with the boys 
Now I'm old 
Strapped in my cell as I cultivate mold 
In the twilight of my years 
I am still a drug addict 
I'm sucking all night long on a ten foot bong 
Moistened with lotion, 
wrapped in a sarong I live like a king 
but you know that I act like a faggot
Once was a warrior, now just a sponge 
High all the time got a dick like a muskellunge 
My glorious destiny it turned to shit 
Can I get another hit? 
From the Nitro-burning funny bong 
Just one hit, your life goes wrong 
Nitro-burning funny bong 
Another stupid stoner song 
Oh, can you take it 
Yeah, do a monster 
Oh, can you deal with it?
*We won't respect you unless you get high with the boys

GWAR - **Nitro-Burnin' Funny Bong*


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 22, 2010)

They're not from this country, they spread their disease.
They look the same and always tilt their heads when they speak.
They lay loads of eggs to get free accomodation.
F**k all the chickens, they're the scourge of the nation.

F**k chickens. F**k them back where they belong.
F**k chickens. F**k them all the way to Hong Kong.
f**k all the chickens from mongrels


----------



## Pine (Oct 22, 2010)

Two by two, Promenade
Duck from the B1 Bomber raid
Ain't 'bout the plans Osama made
Banks getting paid off the Petrol trade

Circulate, Dosi-doe
How much cash can an OZ grow
Til' all are fed, and all have beds?
My skin is black, my star is red.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 22, 2010)

Only a section of it, but...

Nu graver vi en hule, Hvor vi to kan bo, Et sted hvor vi kan skjule, Os i fred og ro.

I'm now ready for death.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2010)

this song may be one of my favorites, because the lyrics are really meaningful to me.

_Spare us the rescue.
We're not lost, we just go where we want.
Spare us the rescue.
When we're old, we'll grow deep and we'll sink twice as low.
Spare us the rescue.
I can walk, I can walk on my own two knees.
It takes, takes some, takes some dying to feel alive.

Spare us the rescue.
A friend in need is a friend i don't need.
Spare us the rescue.
We've made peace with our lovely disease.
Spare us the rescue.
Crawl out of my tunnel vision to find
It all, It all, It went wrong but it feels alright.

Did we enjoy ourselves when we destroyed ourselves?
Whatever happens, we're fine.
We're on our last life. We'll make no compromise.
Whatever happens, we're fine.

Spare us the rescue.
Back on the street, a mile up in the sky.
Spare us the rescue.
I'm close with my demons, there's no need to hide.
Spare us the rescue.
I've worn out my sins; I need new ones to shine.
It takes, takes some, takes some dying to feel alive.

Did we enjoy ourselves. when we destroyed ourselves?
Whatever happens, we're fine.
We're on our last life, we'll make no compromise.
Whatever happens, we're fine.

Where have we been? Where will go be, so far.
I'm not, not distant, but this distance makes all the difference to me.
Who have we been? Who will we be, so far?
And my misery, no, we're perfectly comfortable here._


----------



## DarkeWolff (Oct 23, 2010)

Hand Of Doom by Manowar

Your blood's upon the soil!
Your body fed to wolves!
Not one of you will be left alive!
Hear the sound pounding and the army of the night!
By the hammer of Thor you now shall DIE!

Hammer Smashed Face by Cannibal Corpse

Draining the snot I rip out the eyes!
Squeeze them in my hands, nerves are incised!
Peeling the flesh from the bottom of my weapon!
Involuntarily pulpifying facial regions!!

Beast Of Prey by Marduk
I spit in God's face with my gun!
Crush the ghost and run over the son!

Motherfucking metal!


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 23, 2010)

Weapons not food, not homes, not shoes
Not need, just feed the war cannibal animal
I walk tha corner to tha rubble that used to be a library
Line up to tha mind cemetary now
What we don't know keeps tha contracts alive an movin'
They don't gotta burn tha books they just remove 'em
While arms warehouses fill as quick as tha cells
Rally round tha family, pockets full of shells

_Rage Against the Machine - 'Bulls on Parade'
_

Take your mind back - I don't know when
Sometime when it always seemed
To be just us and them
Girls that wore pink
And boys that wore blue
Boys that always grew up better men
Than me and you
What's a man now - what's a man mean
Is he rough or is he rugged
Is he cultural and clean
Now it's all change - it's got to change more
'Cause we think it's getting better
But nobody's really sure
And so it goes - go round again
But now and then we wonder who the real men are
See the nice boys - dancing in pairs
Golden earring golden tan
Blow-wave in the hair
Sure they're all straight - straight as a line
All the gays are macho
Can't you see their leather shine
You don't want to sound dumb - don't want to offend
So don't call me a faggot
Not unless you are a friend
Then if you're tall and handsome and strong
You can wear the uniform and I could play along
And so it goes - go round again
But now and then we wonder who the real men are
Time to get scared - time to change plan
Don't know how to treat a lady
Don't know how to be a man
Time to admit - what you call defeat
'Cause there's women running past you now
And you just drag your feet
Man makes a gun - man goes to war
Man can kill and man can drink
And man can take a whore
Kill all the blacks - kill all the reds
And if there's war between the sexes
Then there'll be no people left
And so it goes - go round again
But now and then we wonder who the real men are

_Tori Amos - "Real Men" (originally by Joe Jackson)_


----------



## Candy (Oct 23, 2010)

Lame but

Blue October- balance Beam

Everyone should know that
1. You've got to take it kind of slowly
2. You gotta hurry up and make your move
3. You gotta tell her how you feel
4. You gotta be the perfect gentleman

When you shake the wall, you've got to make it bend
You got to show her that
she's the balance beam
and I keep falling around her fairy tale


----------

